# Mst-205-527D any good?



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

I've never had a peerless transaxle before and was just wondering how good is a mst-205-527D? Thanks in advance for all replies!


----------



## cviola2005 (Feb 16, 2016)

What did it come off of?

I thought all the transaxles were basically the same, minus the hydrostatic one of course.

speaking of.....i have one of those hydro units now.....


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

It's off of a murray widebody lt. Not all transaxles are the same. Steel case, aluminum case, bearings or bushings, different number of gears, different widths, different input offsets.


----------



## cviola2005 (Feb 16, 2016)

Well stated, makes perfect sense.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh forgot, some have a vertical input, some have a horizontal input. Some have high and low range, some just high. There are many variations, but most act about the same


----------

